# Before and after



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

I Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving! Here is a link to my most recently completed job. Please enjoy the before and after photos. 
http://mahousepainting.blogspot.com/ :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks great, nice job on the blog!:thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

That is the same stairwell you posted before yea? Turned out nicely.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> That is the same stairwell you posted before yea? Turned out nicely.


Yea it's the same...Thanks!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great!


----------

